# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Друзья попросили стать крёстным

## Андрей О.

Для окружающих я не являюсь кришнаитом, но книгами Шрилы Прабхупады и лекциями преданных интересуюсь уже несколько лет, дома есть алтарик и чётки. 

Семейный круг общения состоит из людей разных религиозных убеждений, некоторые из которых регулярно бывают у нас в гостях, видят чётки, алтарик, но вопросов (из вежливости видимо) не задают  :smilies: 

И вот на днях, близкие православные друзья предложили мне стать крёстным папой их новорождённой дочки...

Всё бы хорошо, но это подразумевает участие в жизни Церкви, регулярные исповеди, причащения вместе с крестницей и т.д. Я в принципе ничего против православия и церковных таинств не имею, и некоторые таинства даже люблю, но не начнётся ли здесь двойная жизнь ("для себя" и "для крестницы")? 

Есть ли в этом возможность примирить в себе Бога независимо от традиции, или налицо явные противоречия, которые потом аукнутся чём-то нездоровым в отношениях с друзьями и крестницей?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Ответ на этот вопрос зависит от того, насколько Вы предполагаете интенсивное участие в духовной жизни и воспитании своей крестницы в связи с православием. Очевидно, что некоторые догматы православия содержательно не соответствуют вайшнавской философии. Поэтому если оставаться последовательным и одновременно активным в православной среде, то данные несоответствия рано или поздно станут очевидными. В то же время у некоторых преданных есть опыт того, как они становятся крёстными, например, детей своих родственников. В этом случае важна позиция родителей этих детей, не вызывает ли у них отторжения и настороженности то, что именно преданный становится крёстным их ребёнка. Наверное, это можно проговорить с родителями тоже заранее. С точки зрения вайшнавизма разные пути могут вести к Богу и между православием и сознанием Кришны много общего. Но часто православные, особенно воцерковлённые так не считают, поэтому возможно, лучше предупредить родителей девочки заранее о том, что вы не являетесь воцерковлённым православным. Православным канонам на практике сейчас часто не следуют строго. Но если им следовать строго, вряд ли человек, не принимающий все церковные догматы имеет право активно участвовать в церковной жизни.

----------


## Андрей О.

Благодарю Вас за ответ! Действительно, самым правильным оказалось обсудить с родителями ребёнка их ожидания и мои возможности по духовному развитию чада. Как выяснилось, родители приветствуют различные взгляды на духовное образование и мир в целом, если эти взгляды не противоречат здравому смыслу и общечеловеческим принципам. Для того, чтобы говорить о Боге и преданном служении Ему этого оказалось достаточно. 

P.s. На собеседовании в церкви перед крещением нам рассказали несколько интересных моментов:
1. Традиция крестных родителей существует только в Русской и Болгарской Православных Церквях. В остальном мире (в том числе православном) крестит сам священник.
2. Главной задачей крестных родителей является молитва за крестника.
3. Господь строже остальных спросит с крестных родителей за духовный рост крестника ??

----------

